
Ash HN: Why apple ads are so creative? - uvu
I am watching &#x27;Holiday — Share Your Gifts — Apple&#x27; ads on YouTube and pop up in my mind. Why apple ads are so creative? People behind those ads are so creative? Why and how can we become creative like them?
======
oldmancoyote
In Apple's early days it established a precedent of extraordinary ads. No one
wants to violate that standard because they want to feel a part of that
tradition and a part of a group of peers that maintains that tradition.
Elsewhere that dynamic often does not exist. In the absence of that tradition
and other's expectations, good enough seems ok.

